# Raised hair while playing



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

We have a 4 month old GSD male and he is now playing a lot more rough. He is not neutered male. I am concerned he is becoming more aggressive as he gets closer to sexual maturity. At the dog park this morning his hair became raised at other dogs and his bark became more deep. Any suggestions on how to control his more agressive behavior as he gets old and reaches sexual maturity. I don't want him aggressive in public or charging other dogs in public becasue he is not neutered. He is going to be about 90-97lbs and i just want him safe and presentable in a public setting.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

He doesn't sound aggressive, he sounds like a puppy. Maybe stay away from dog parks and just socialize with peoples dogs you know for now? I'm sure you'll get experienced advice from a long term GSD owner. I've only had my puppy for a couple months. I do wish you luck though. I just don't think at four months they can BE aggressive because they're still babies but that's just my opinion.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Raised hackles does not equal aggression, They can raise from excitement to, same goes for barking. We can't see your pup so its hard to say for sure why your pup is doing this. I don't have an opinion on dogs parks as we've never used them. We socialised ours with known stable dogs from classes and family.


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok, so him playing more rough as he is getting older isn't a bad thing. It has just happened recently and I just don't want him to reach sexual maturity and become aggressive towards dogs in a public setting. That is my ultimate fear with having a male.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Some dogs at the park are well behaved & social with other dogs, while some are not. Some dogs want to remove the other dog from the planet for whatever reason.

I'm not a fan at all of dog parks & see no value in them but some people honestly do & it works for them.

He's literally a pup at 4 months. Pups are playful, goofballs. 

I want to control other dog interactions especially when I have a pup, trusted dogs period. I position myself as the leader & one of my responsibilities is to protect my pup & watch the situations I put him in.

I don't believe your pup was being aggressive. He could however been on the defense because of another dog or just overly excited causing his hackles to rise.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Male or female, makes no difference, most of it comes down to genetics and how you raise/train your pup. Are you taking classes with your pup?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sexual maturity does not equal aggression.
If you want him safe and presentable in public you have to train him, and letting him run loose at a dog park does not equal training.
In fact, things can happen there that would have the opposite effect of what you're trying to do.
Raised hackles and barking could very well mean that he's becoming fearful.

I would suggest you find a trainer who is familiar with the breed.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Nigel said:


> Male or female, makes no difference, most of it comes down to genetics and how you raise/train your pup. Are you taking classes with your pup?


Agreed.

My male (3 years old) was in classes starting at 12 weeks. This built a strong foundation for me. We trained to ignore other dogs & it's nice when we are out & about. He does have one dog he plays with everyone now & then. Our neighbors lab who has great calming signals & social skills. But, I'm the only other being he needs to worry about...I provide plenty of fun & exercise! lol


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you so much! We have a female that I have trained the past year that listens very well in any setting and I am the alpha with her, but having owned my first male I know they are a bit different from females and want to do things right with him from the get go because of the mere size he is going to be. I also want him to be a balanced healthy dog as he grows. 

He is now going through his fear period so I do agree with staying away from dog parks now as I see what all of you are saying about that. I do not want him scared of things and want him to grow up trained very well and have control of him in any situation. He knows come sit and stay. He does them and now is learning heel on leash so that he does not pull my arm off as he grows. 

I am just very concerned of aggression with this breed, due to hearing horror stories and don't want to feed it. I am very particular with him and how people who come into the home interact with especially with playing rough with his face and teeth so he doesn't learn to bite hands.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Some aggression is inherent in every German Shepherd. Too much aggression would be genetics, and not something under your control.
It sounds as if you want to socialize him. Take him everywhere you can, but you don't have to let anyone or anything interact with him. The goal is actually for him to ignore everyone but you.


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Some aggression is inherent in every German Shepherd. Too much aggression would be genetics, and not something under your control.
> It sounds as if you want to socialize him. Take him everywhere you can, but you don't have to let anyone or anything interact with him. The goal is actually for him to ignore everyone but you.


The breeder I got him from breeds lines for show, working and for temperament, so that does make me feel much much better. Thank you.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

This link has some good information on socialisation. 

Leerburg | Socializing Puppies


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

German Shepherd Breeder | German Shepherd Dog Breeder | German Shepherd Breeder in North Carolina

This is our breeder. She has assured me that he will not be aggressive, and I know for a fact from working with her dogs first hand they are not unless given the correct command. 

So learning it is genetic makes me feel much better on all of this. Thank you all!


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

Nigel said:


> This link has some good information on socialisation.
> 
> Leerburg | Socializing Puppies


Thank you a lot of this I have learned with having dogs, but some of it I did not.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I could be wrong here, and correct me if I am, but imo there are 2 types of raised hackles and 2 different meanings. If the hackles around the neck area are raised, then it indicates either excitement or a little caution, however the dog is intrigued and wants to go further. Whereas raised hackles from neck down to rump means 'not happy', 'not comfortable' and possibly aggression is about to occur.

As everyone has said, be careful of your little one in dogs parks - they really can be a breeding ground for trouble. Protect him and if you feel the dogs already in the park are a tight pack and too rough - don't go in.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Hackles are an excitement thing...and so is his barking, but the barking can get another dog riled up (especially at a dog park) and then you're not going to like the end result of that encounter.

If you want to keep visiting the dog park, control your dogs level of rough play. Don't think that just because you think its okay, the other person thinks that kind of play is okay. I generally do not allow my dog to pin another dog, mouth another dog, and I do not ever allow him to bark or growl at another dog. Remember, just because your dog might not be the aggressor, things he does might get bad reactions out of other dogs. And when you're the GSD owner...you really have to watch that.

I guess my point is that you should control the level of aggression or excitement your dog shows. Slowly but surely, he'll show more and more if it is not corrected.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he's 4 months old. i don't think he's being aggressive. do some
research and learn about puppy behaviour or go and see how 
pups play.


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a now nine month old female and she demonstrates the same behavior at the dog park, it's only about the first ten minutes of our arrival and I feel embarrassed sometimes because I tell everyone she's really nice and still a puppy. Everyone that goes as often as I do know now, but she's very obedient and she's never tried to aggressively go for another dog but her hair stands up and she looks viscous. She's really funny too, she doesn't really play with the other dogs, she kind of herds them and whenever other dogs become really aggressive she just watches like she doesn't know what's going on. I feel like after time you'll be able to tell if it's just being playful or actual aggressiveness. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Tide vom Nobles said:


> Ok, so him playing more rough as he is getting older isn't a bad thing. It has just happened recently and I just don't want him to reach sexual maturity and become aggressive towards dogs in a public setting. *That is my ultimate fear with having a male*.


Keep in mind as well, that your emotions, whether it is fear, nervousness or confidence, can affect your pup and his behavior.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

For everyone that has dogs under than 2 and especially under 1, you'll notice your dog growing up a lot and don't expect this non-aggressive behavior to stay non-aggressive. Right around 1 year old the dogs tend to start maturing, and instead of running away from danger, will have no problem sticking their nose into it.

Just a warning, you see your dogs back down from fights now, but soon enough they're not going to back down. Soon enough someone's dog is going to get hurt. And depending on the dog your dogs are barking at or "herding," it might not end well for you. Just speaking from experience...as my boy was very well tempered and didn't get into fights. He'd just back down when aggression was shown by another dog. Soon enough...he wasn't backing down, and he was dominating the other dogs. And if a dog showed any aggression towards him...it was on.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Although I don't find his raised fur to be concerning (by itself) I would keep good watch over him and not play with strange dogs until you are sure he isn't being aggressive. Daisy always has her fur up when playing and Ditto's fur goes up when she meets a new dog.


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

Angel ALWAYS has her hackles up all the way from her neck to her tail when she is playing with other dogs. She also raises them when she meets a new dog. I don't see it as a sign of aggression in her.


----------

